# Blissberry Goats



## Grand_Design (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey all! How many of you own Blissberry goats? Tell me about them! Who your goats' Blissberry parents are, and how are they shaping up and producing for you? Pictures would be fun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help...but I have no clue...hope someone has an answer for you....soon... :thumb:


----------



## Grand_Design (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks toth boer goats!  I hope we get some talk here as well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NP.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they have excellent nubians, great lines


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Jacque(Dover Farms) has a buck from them, FarmGirl18 has a buck and I think a doe or two from them.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I co-own a buck from Blissberry. His dam is Blissberry J Alibi and his sire is Kastdemur's Most Wanted. I actually don't have any pics of him, but maybe I can get some.

Sarah's right, Bethany has a buck and two does from Blissberry.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Im familiar with the herd. They do have nice animals.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a Blissberry buck out of Rockin' Robin and Kastdemur's Most Wanted; Blissberry MW Rock Cliff (he is the full brother of Bethany's buck). I would like to get a doe from them in the future. I live about 45 minutes from them and have seen their animals first hand. Just need to throw out there that they have an excellent set-up!


----------

